# How about another GB for the Uber line of applicator pads/foam pads?



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Let me know if we can generate some interests in this:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=111976

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=99216&highlight=uber+foam+pads

how about something like

10 Uber 6.5 inch pads for $99 USD shipped.
15 Uber 5.5 inch pads for $99 USD shipped.

or

5 Uber 6.5 inch pads for $49.95 USD shipped
8 Uber 5.5 inch pads for $49.95 USD shipped.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Phil, sounds like a good idea to me:thumb: 

Got a few bits in my shopping basket ready when the other bits and pieces are with you:thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

let me know if there is any interest.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

I'd be interested but the price would need to be right...


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

sberlyn said:


> I'd be interested but the price would need to be right...


plus 1^^^^


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

sure thing I may be able to do

shipping for $20. and it would go in a flat rate box.

I believe we can fit about 4-6 pads in each one.

did you want me to do a price for all the pads or a specific size?


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Phil,

If you could do for different sizes that would be good.

However at the moment $20 is around £12.50, so the actual pads will need to be fairly cheap 

S


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

I will see what I can do. Maybe 20% off the pads plus shipping.


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

how about something like

10 Uber 6.5 inch pads for $99 USD shipped.
15 Uber 5.5 inch pads for $99 USD shipped.

or 

5 Uber 6.5 inch pads for $49.95 USD shipped
8 Uber 5.5 inch pads for $49.95 USD shipped.


----------

